# Label Wizard



## cmsben61 (May 18, 2016)

http://static.wixstatic.com/media/b...1/bb185e_df05c51fff21491f9788212c29aa8851.jpg


I received one of these as a birthday gift. Works great. Anybody else use one?


----------



## Mismost (May 18, 2016)

I thought the cock-eyed label was part of the allure of homemade wine! 

I like the idea.


----------



## Jericurl (May 18, 2016)

Mismost said:


> I thought the cock-eyed label was part of the allure of homemade wine!
> 
> I like the idea.



Lol, right? That's how we tell who put the labels on.
If it's straight and perfect, Manthing did it.

If it's crooked, with dust and fingerprints underneath it, and likely a wrinkle or two, I put it on.


----------



## toddo_69 (May 19, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpmei3xGSqw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpmei3xGSqw[/ame]I hadn't seen this before, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaDawg (May 20, 2016)

I just keep drinking until they look straight...lol


----------



## bkisel (May 20, 2016)

I think an even more simple jig could be made and have it accomplish the same accuracy of alignment. Basically I don't see a need for the slider or the ruler, tick marks where the embossed ruler is would suffice. However, being a woodworker I do appreciate the design and function of the Label Wizard jig.

I make and cut my own labels with no guarantee that the edges are at 90 degrees. Eyeballing using the bubble and/or the bottle seam gets my labels on to my satisfaction.


----------



## jgmann67 (May 20, 2016)

How I feel after labeling my bottles:


----------



## sour_grapes (May 20, 2016)

bkisel said:


> I think an even more simple jig could be made and accomplish the same accuracy of alignment.



I think it is @joeswine that uses a good, ol'-fashioned miter box for the purpose. Of course, @NorCal 's laser-guided one is the bomb!


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 20, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> I think it is @joeswine that uses a good, ol'-fashioned miter box for the purpose. Of course, @NorCal 's laser-guided one is the bomb!



Links to or it never happened!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 20, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Links to or it never happened!



Here you go!


----------



## Johny99 (May 20, 2016)

I just use a piece of cut off pic pipe, set the bottle in, push to the side and paste. Course I have come to appreciate a crooked label


----------



## bkisel (May 20, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> I just use a piece of cut off pic pipe, set the bottle in, push to the side and paste. Course I have come to appreciate a crooked label��



I'm not following. Would explain further or post a picture?

Thanks...


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2016)

I have been known to use a miter box on occasion as well....


----------



## Johny99 (May 24, 2016)

Sorry, I'm on the road or I'd post a pic. I cut about a 1 inch ring off a piece of 3 inch pvc pipe. I set it on my bench, put the wine bottle in it upright, push the pipe over till it is against the bottle and use the edge to set the label height. Square is more of a challenge. Easier the closer the pipe inner diameter is to the bottle. Cheap I know, but I'm still saving for a pump!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 24, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> Sorry, I'm on the road or I'd post a pic. I cut about a 1 inch ring off a piece of 3 inch pvc pipe. I set it on my bench, put the wine bottle in it upright, push the pipe over till it is against the bottle and use the edge to set the label height. Square is more of a challenge. Easier the closer the pipe inner diameter is to the bottle. Cheap I know, but I'm still saving for a pump!



I'm not far from that. A scrap piece of 2x4 on its side up against the bottle gives me the height. I can get pretty square by eyeing it. Not perfect, but cheap and fast.


----------



## Noontime (Jun 8, 2016)

The Label Wizard works great...we use it all the time now. We like it so much we'll be selling it on our website as well (not until we get the new site up and running though). Having all different size and shape bottles (like I'm sure everyone else here does), the height adjustment definitely come is handy. I can also measure what I've done on an existing bottle and replicate the position when labeling other bottles later. Love it.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jun 8, 2016)

I just eyeball it on both the x and y axis


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 9, 2016)

I was going to build one of these my self, but all my wood working tools are in storage since I'm currently in an apartment. 

I just said screw it and picked one up. I don't mind supporting people who support this hobby with great products. (especially awesome ones like Steve with AIO) I hope this ends up being a great product for me. So far the reviews seem good.


----------



## jumby (Jun 12, 2016)

I bought one of these a few weeks back and love it. It works as advertised. No more crooked or misplaced labels. Yeah! That was always one of my pet peeves.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2016)

What is on the left hand side that keeps the label from sticking? Looks like a piece of rubber or similar.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 12, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> What is on the left hand side that keeps the label from sticking? Looks like a piece of rubber or similar.



Mine Wizard just arrived today. It's not rubber. It's more like a piece of fiberglass of sorts, though not quite. It could be a mix of rubber or plastic and fiberglass. (almost carbon fiber like) Texture wise, it's like an emery board. That course, yet the material isn't quite as hard.


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 13, 2017)

I made my own in wood shop, looks just like store bought version. Made from scrap birch plywood. Greatest piece of equipment that I use in wine room. Keeps all labels same level on bottles.


----------



## Mismost (Dec 13, 2017)

I guess I am just way old school....I use one of our kitchen towels that has a checkerboard pattern....I use the boxes to line up the labels....close enough!

Now if they sold something that made all the bottles the same size shape and color......That I would Buy!


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 13, 2017)

Mismost said:


> I guess I am just way old school....I use one of our kitchen towels that has a checkerboard pattern....I use the boxes to line up the labels....close enough!
> 
> Now if they sold something that made all the bottles the same size shape and color......That I would Buy!



Just drink several of the bottles. The rest will magically appear the same!


----------

